# Puppy cut



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I think Ruby's hair is looking pretty perfect today. She went to the groomer's a month ago and I found that it was a little too short. Now it is just right. But some matts are starting to form in her armpits which takes time to comb out so I will probably bring her to the groomer for a trim in two weeks. So I need to enjoy this in between moment of perfection! 

It reminds me of when I had bangs in my own hair, they were always too short for the first two weeks, just right in the middle two weeks, and too long in the last two weeks. Attempts to trim them at home were always regretted.:laugh2:


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

PERFECT!!!! Tucker went yesterday. We did not have his body cut (couldn't bear losing the black tips) but his feet, face and sanitary areas were clipped. Not sure when we will cut his body but it won't be long. Thanks for the great picture. I am going to save that for reference to show our groomer. :smile2:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

You can have her just trim the armpit hair.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> You can have her just trim the armpit hair.


I didn't think of that. Good tip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eveningpiper said:


> I think Ruby's hair is looking pretty perfect today. She went to the groomer's a month ago and I found that it was a little too short. Now it is just right. But some matts are starting to form in her armpits which takes time to comb out so I will probably bring her to the groomer for a trim in two weeks. So I need to enjoy this in between moment of perfection!
> 
> It reminds me of when I had bangs in my own hair, they were always too short for the first two weeks, just right in the middle two weeks, and too long in the last two weeks. Attempts to trim them at home were always regretted.:laugh2:


Ha! I SO inderstand about the bangs... I HATE having my bangs get in my eyes, so sometimes I end up doing a little trim at home about a week or two before my next hair appointment. My hairdresser just shakers her head! 

I also understand about the puppy cut. Pixel looks ADORABE right now... 6 weeks after I first cut her... Which means I took much too much off the first time. But how long to wait until I do it again? I did just trim her face and ears a bit the other day. I know some people like long ears with a puppy cut, but I think short(ish) ears make them look more puppyish. And they realy frame her face and call arrention to her gorgeous eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> You can have her just trim the armpit hair.


True. Kodi never had a puppy cut, but when he was in the wrst of blowing coat, we did trim his arm pits and belly. The groomer also thinned the hair in his flanks, where rubbing seemed to cause a lot of matting. That helped a LOT, and it really didn't show.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I know some people like long ears with a puppy cut, but I think short(ish) ears make them look more puppyish. And they realy frame her face and call arrention to her gorgeous eyes.


I agree that keeping the ears shorter is very cute. I think you can make a mistake cutting the beard and the legs too short but the ears seem a safe spot to experiment with a shorter trim.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruby looks really cute. I love the little "flag" at the end of her tail.

There's a saying that the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is two weeks. :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eveningpiper said:


> I agree that keeping the ears shorter is very cute. I think you can make a mistake cutting the beard and the legs too short but the ears seem a safe spot to experiment with a shorter trim.


Yes, the first time I did Pixel, I cut her too short all over, I think, but especially her legs. Although it sure made it easy to keep her cleaned up, she looked like her legs were 8 feet long!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> There's a saying that the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is two weeks. :grin2:


I like that!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> I think Ruby's hair is looking pretty perfect today. She went to the groomer's a month ago and I found that it was a little too short. Now it is just right. But some matts are starting to form in her armpits which takes time to comb out so I will probably bring her to the groomer for a trim in two weeks. So I need to enjoy this in between moment of perfection!
> 
> It reminds me of when I had bangs in my own hair, they were always too short for the first two weeks, just right in the middle two weeks, and too long in the last two weeks. Attempts to trim them at home were always regretted.:laugh2:


She is so so cute!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

YES that is a perfect length! Adorable! Wish we could stop the growing and just turn it on when we want to.  Ruby you are sooo stinking cute! Such a beautiful color too. 

Sophie also has the 8 ft long legs right now LOL but that is largely from having to cut so short since I had been chopping mats. Groomer says 2-3 more trims and we should have her looking good I guess I was a little too scissor happy


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruby looking picture perfect! 😊


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a darling little photo


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

It's the perfect length! I'm having a hard time finding a groomer who will just use the scissors over the whole body. They all seem to use the clippers and if I want the longest length, they told me they use the clippers that leave about 1 1/2" inches in length which is the E size.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy just got another haircut. We decided to keep him in a puppycut too. We also like when it starts to grow out and get fluffy. His hair length is about 1 1/2 inches. It's easier to keep on top of the mats. He also had an upset stomach last week and was a mess down there. So now he's nice and clean.  I'll try to upload a picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby got a great trim from the groomer yesterday and I am so pleased with how fluffy and cute she is. I had a dozen instructions for the groomer which she followed but I forgot to say to leave her eyelashes alone and sure enough they are now super short. Do they grow back?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ruby looks fabulous. I love her curly coat. I'm still working up the nerve to have Chi Chi trimmed. I just know I will get nervous and forget to specify something. I didn't realize they routinely cut eyelashes.:surprise:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Totally adorable! She is the cutest little thing. Love her coloring so much! She knows how cute she is, she is smiling! 
Sophie is a curly girl too her coat looks a lot like Ruby's texture wise.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Eveningpiper said:


> Ruby got a great trim from the groomer yesterday and I am so pleased with how fluffy and cute she is. I had a dozen instructions for the groomer which she followed but I forgot to say to leave her eyelashes alone and sure enough they are now super short. Do they grow back?


Ruby looks awfully cute! &#128522; I would think the eyelashes would grow back slowly. I would never leave my dog at the groomers because of all the not good experiences I had with Sparky. I would think it would be easy to forget requests when it gets busy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ruby looks adorable! I've never heard of a groomer cutting a dog's eyelashes; seems barbaric and risky. I don't get why s/he did that.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

She is so pretty!


----------

